# 5.11 V Neck Holster Shirt Review



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Not sure if this is "outdoor gear", but I don't know where else to put it.

I purchased a 5.11 brand V neck holster shirt to see how it would work. I like the idea of the inside the waist band holsters, but have had the same problems with the few I have tried. They all print in some form or another, especially the grip/magazine area, when I wear the holster where it is most comfortable for me. They are fine for wear with long sweat shirts, light jackets, or button up shirts untucked with an under shirt, but I am a T shirt kind of guy, and those print horribly! I carry a Glock 36, which is not a very large pistol. Granted it is not as easy to hide as my LCP, but I would much rather carry a .45 than the .380. I thought this holster shirt might be a better way to carry than the IWB and easier to hide than a shoulder rig.

I read a number of good reviews on the 5.11 holster shirt with people saying they could hide every thing from tiny LCP type pistols up to 5" 1911 models. I don't know the people who wrote the reviews, but I think they are on crack!!! I am not a really big guy, but I am not small either. 6' 00" 235lbs. I would think with my frame, wider shoulders than waist, I would not have too much trouble keeping a compact pistol hidden on my torso.

The shirt fit very nicely, and feels like a UA heat gear shirt. The padding is a little strange, but not too bad. I put my Glock in the holster pocket and instantly knew it wasn't going to work worth a crap! I put on a plain white T shirt, which is pretty loose fitting, and looked in the mirror. It looked like I was trying to hide a pistol on my side. You could actually see the complete outline of the pistol on my shirt! I tried adjusting the pistol to many different positions with no relief. There is NO WAY a person could hide a 5" 1911 in this thing. My Sig Sauer P-226 was even worse than my Glock 36. Of course the LCP was nearly invisible, but it was also much harder to get to in the holster pocket because it sits so far down on in the pocket. If you can't get to it, you might as well not have it. I did throw on a Twins jersey, and a more formal button up shirt, and those both worked a lot better, but you could still see some printing with the Glock.

For almost 70 bucks, I would think the some thing from 5.11 would be a lot better than this. I guess I will have to try out one of the Cross Breed IWB holsters and see if that solves the printing problem.

Maybe just my body type or maybe not. Any one else try one of these shirts???


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I bought one for my Ruger LC9. For that it's ok, but it doesn't hide my Springfield XD very well.

I found them on sale at Scheels. One size was to large, and the other was tight. I wasn't going to order and pay full price as a gamble on something. I bought the tight one. It's darn tight, but it sure pulls the handgun in too. I think the tighter the better to hide your handgun, but I may die for lack of oxygen.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Plainsman, I was thinking about how tight the shirts are too. I know my Glock is decently heavy, and a tighter shirt would help, but I wear an XL shirt, and the 5.11 is an XL also. It fits snugly, but not overly tight. I don't think I could breath in a large. I am now looking for some thing lighter to carry. Maybe in a .357 Sig, I hear some really stand up folks carry that round on duty so I may have to try one for personal defense. Not sure what is out there in a .357 Sig as far as compact or sub compact. Back to the research! I ordered a Cross Breed for my Glock, that should take the weight much better than the holster shirt.


----------



## HOTWING (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for the write up. I've thought about getting one of those for awile now, but will pass after reading your review. For the last couple of years I've always gone with a $40-50 inside the pant holster for whatever gun I was Carrying, and after a couple months they would fall apart or lose their retention. About six months ago I bought a Milt Sparks Summer Special for a full size 1911 and it has been AWESOME.

I carry that combo most of the time and it vanishes. I wear the holster kind of at a four o'clock behind my right hip and I have to check to make sure the gun is still there.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Savage

How are you liking the Cross Breed? I have one for my Keltec 9 mm, and I have the Galco version (King Tuck) for my XD 45. Both conceal great in the fall, spring and winter when I have jeans and long sleeve shirt, or hoodie, or coat on. In the summer I carry my S&W Bodyguard 380 and use a Galco Push Up holster. I can carry that under MOST T shirts, and even with nylon BB shorts! Look into one for your LCP if you need an option. With jeans or khaki shorts, it just disappears!


----------



## christianz (Dec 27, 2012)

I just wondered if anyone else suffers from neck and shoulder seizing up?
cheap crewnecks


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

FallGuy, I have been wearing the Cross Breed quite a bit, and it is great! The more I wear it the better it gets. I only wish I would have ordered it in left hand draw instead of right hand. In order to really hide the pistol I have to wear it so the bottom of the mag is almost on my spine. It is kinda hard to draw that way. If the holster were left hand draw I could still wear it in the same spot, but the grip would be closer to my right side. Minor problem, and I still really like the Cross Breed. Retention is a lot better than I expected too. The only thing I have noticed is you need a pretty long tailed shirt. I have a longer torso and shorter legs, so a person with a different body type probably wouldn't have this problem. Getting out of the car, or bending down to pick some thing up the shirt tail will hang up on the grip and every one knows you have a pistol. Pretty easy to fix, but just some thing to be aware of.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

I carry a Glock 27 in my Cross Breed Super tuck. I love it. doesn't print and can wear it all day with no discomfort.


----------

